# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Ebro >  Rajoy inaugura este jueves el embalse de San Salvador

## sergi1907

Con una capacidad de 136 hectómetros cúbicos, el embalse, que empezó a construirse a finales de la década pasada, ha costado 105 millones de euros.

El presidente del Gobierno de España, Mariano Rajoy, preside este jueves la inauguración del embalse de San Salvador, en Huesca.

La obra está incluida en el sistema del Canal de Aragón y Cataluña y permitirá regar 20.000 hectáreas de Binaced y las poblaciones de su entorno.

Con una capacidad de 136 hectómetros cúbicos, el embalse, que empezó a construirse a finales de la década pasada, ha costado 105 millones de euros.

Se encuentra ubicado en una amplia hondonada y constituye una obra de regulación interna del sistema de riegos del Canal de Aragón y Cataluña que, según el Gobierno, permite sacar mayor partido de los caudales del río Ésera.

http://www.heraldo.es/noticias/arago...4_1101026.html

----------

HUESITO (07-oct-2015),Jonasino (08-oct-2015),Los terrines (07-oct-2015),perdiguera (07-oct-2015),termopar (07-oct-2015)

----------


## termopar

Comienza la temporada de inauguraciones, puentes, embalses, carreteras, aves...

----------

